# Remove Write-Protection in my USB Flash Disk



## maicahsaul (May 30, 2011)

I bought a Flash Drive (VM04L-16G USB Flash Disk Alloy-16GB) and then when I tried to copy a files in my flash drive it says that it is write-protection and should be remove. 

I can format it. But, even though I can do it it keeps on saying that it is write-protected.

I thought there's a switch in it to lock and unlock it. but unfortunately, don't have.

So please help. 

Is there a virus issue. ?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Try changing it's drive letter in Disk Management:

_Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Computer Management > Disk Management
_
Right-click the flash-drive volume ribbon and choose
_"Change Drive Letter & Paths"_
Click _"Change"_ then select a new letter from the drop-down box.


----------



## maicahsaul (May 30, 2011)

Is any letter will do?


----------

